# 안녕하세요! 감사합니다!



## indigoduck

Hi,

The customer orders something from the store.  When they receive it from the storekeeper, they take out their hand to receive it: 

The storekeeper then says: "안녕하세요! 감사합니다!"

I find the storekeeper's response to be unnatural.  The part above in red, i may have misheard, but i know it started with "안녕" something.

To the korean speaker's out there, is it a typical korean way of saying thank you ?  It sounds fake to me.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Askalon

> but i know it started with "안녕" something



"Goodbye" also starts with 안녕: 안녕히 가세요/계세요.  Maybe that was what you heard?  I don't know the answer to your question though.


----------



## kenjoluma

안녕히 가세요 can be pronounced like '안녕히 가세요', '안녕xxㅏ세요!'


----------



## indigoduck

kenjoluma said:


> 안녕히 가세요 can be pronounced like '안녕히 가세요', '안녕xxㅏ세요!'


 
But do you say "Good bye !  Thank you !"

I thought it's more natural to say "Thank you" before "Good bye".

Does it matter ?


----------



## kenjoluma

I agree with you. "Thank you" before "Good bye" is more logical. However, in Korean, the other way around still sounds okay, though. 

I guess that's because there is some difference between 'bye' and '안녕히 가세요'. 'Bye' is used in 'separation'. Therefore it is unnatural to say something after 'bye'. I sometimes overhear (North American) teenage girls on the phone with their parents. If they are annoyed and want to hang up on their parents, they say in a whiny tone 'Bye, mom! Bye!" or "Okay! Bye! No, mom, I'm not having this conversation with you! Bye! No! BYE! Okay!" etc. I think this is a perfect example. "Bye" means 'end of conversation' as well. 

However, '안녕히 가세요' literally means 'You go safely'. Of course 'separation' is implied in the context, but still, it merely indicates your 'going' 'safely'. So, I think you can add up more phrases after '안녕히 가세요'. 

...Purely baseless theory, though.


I don't know. Or maybe the clerk was so happy that the customer leaves.


----------



## oloekis

indigoduck said:


> But do you say "Good bye ! Thank you !"
> 
> I thought it's more natural to say "Thank you" before "Good bye".
> 
> Does it matter ?


 

1) I suppose the interpretation could depend on intonation, the length of the speaking between "Thank you" and "Good bye", and something like that. 

2)
I had a call yesterday with internet-seller to ask something about product he sells. After I got information, I said to him "감사합니다" just before I hung up the phone. And I didn't say "good bye, or bye". In other words, I can say I replaced it with "감사합니다".

What I want to say from the situation, is that it seems 감사합니다 has common function of "good bye". The meaning is totally different with it, though. So, maybe one of the reasons hearing "안녕히가세요! 감사합니다!" is not that strange, could be this one


----------

